# MTB on the road + tyre pressures + epiphany



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2008)

I have just had an epiphany[FONT=&quot] (AKA realised how much of a mupet) I have been over these last few months of cycling. I read somewhere about putting different tyre pressure in front and rear tyres and only today decided to try balanced pressures 65psi approx for road work. What a difference, even with my crappy Halfrauds tyres. Am getting a pair of *Schwalbe'*s "_to be decided_" tomorrow and also new inner tubes so I should be a very happy bunny indeed :-)[/FONT]


----------



## gbb (25 Aug 2008)

I guess you've just realised you've been running with low tyre pressures on the road..
It saps away your effort...you'd be amazed how many guys i see on MTBs riding with half flat tyres. It looks such hard work.
I dont know what size tyres (width) you're running at the mo Angelfish, but maybe try to reduce the width of tyres you get...apologies if i'm teaching you to suck eggs...or if i've got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2008)

The single biggest difference would be to get slick tyres. 

I was out on a ride with someone recently and he was asking how much difference it would make to his cyclocross bike to make the switch from knobblies. Actions speak louder than words so I demonstrated the difference...

We got to the top of a hill and I suggested that we freewheel down the other side. Despite us being the same weight, I gained 40-50 metres on him in little more than about 100 metres.

Incidentally - I do use different tyre pressures front and rear. Rear is always about 10% higher than the front, but the front is high enough. I.e. I raise the rear pressure, rather than lower the front, but I never run at the maximum pressures marked on the tyres.


----------



## col (25 Aug 2008)

I suppose big knobbly lower inflated tyres could be a good training aid,then after a while bang the slick hard tyres on and fly?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2008)

col said:


> I suppose big knobbly lower inflated tyres could be a good training aid,then after a while bang the slick hard tyres on and fly?


Ah - straight from the _Jan Ullrich_ school of training! Put on 20 kgs of blubber during the winter, torture yourself lugging it up and down big mountains until the middle of July, lose it all at the last minute and try to beat Lance Armstrong in the last week of the TdF...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2008)

I'm running on 26" 1.95's at the mo. I had 40 psi in front and 55 in rear. I am trying to stick to wider tyres as I only have one bike and want it to be as near as possible an all round machine, well road, trail and mild off road anyway.

Teach me to suck eggs all you can. I am very new to all of these "Dark Arts" :-)



gbb said:


> I guess you've just realised you've been running with low tyre pressures on the road..
> It saps away your effort...you'd be amazed how many guys i see on MTBs riding with half flat tyres. It looks such hard work.
> I dont know what size tyres (width) you're running at the mo Angelfish, but maybe try to reduce the width of tyres you get...apologies if i'm teaching you to suck eggs...or if i've got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2008)

I think I'm doing pretty much that due to the weight / age of my frame. I am riding an Apollo Kaos (circa early 1990's). When I am gainfully employed again and can afford a new bike I think I'll believe I'm riding on air :-)




ColinJ said:


> Ah - straight from the _Jan Ullrich_ school of training! Put on 20 kgs of blubber during the winter, torture yourself lugging it up and down big mountains until the middle of July, lose it all at the last minute and try to beat Lance Armstrong in the last week of the TdF...


----------



## col (25 Aug 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Ah - straight from the _Jan Ullrich_ school of training! Put on 20 kgs of blubber during the winter, torture yourself lugging it up and down big mountains until the middle of July, lose it all at the last minute and try to beat Lance Armstrong in the last week of the TdF...




I seem to be traing hard all year round then


----------



## col (25 Aug 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I think I'm doing pretty much that due to the weight / age of my frame. I am riding an Apollo Kaos (circa early 1990's). When I am gainfully employed again and can afford a new bike I think I'll believe I'm riding on air :-)



Thats the good thing about these bikes,when you upgrade its like a miracle for you,iv stuck with my mtb with slicks for a couple of hundred,and even thats a big difference to some iv tried.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2008)

col said:


> I seem to be traing hard all year round then


Ditto! I was sub 13 stone in August 2006, just over 14 stone in August 2007, and 15.5 stone at the start of this month . 

I'm going the other way now (6 pounds off so far) but it'll be a long path back to real fitness.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2008)

Tail end of 2006 I was 12 stone and had a 32" waist. By end of Jan 2007 I was 16+ stone and had a 40" waist!!! It took the DR's ages to figure out what was wrong with me and my GP even put it down to the fact I had quit smoking!! Eventually it was figured out that my thyroid gland had packed up. So now I am on meds and fighting to loose the weight. Currently I am just under 15 stone and back to a respectable 35" waist.



ColinJ said:


> Ditto! I was sub 13 stone in August 2006, just over 14 stone in August 2007, and 15.5 stone at the start of this month .
> 
> I'm going the other way now (6 pounds off so far) but it'll be a long path back to real fitness.


----------



## col (25 Aug 2008)

I was over 20,im now in the mid 18s,and have stuck with lack of motivation,im hoping to kick it off again soon,looking to get below 16.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (25 Aug 2008)

I wish you the best of luck :-)



col said:


> I was over 20,im now in the mid 18s,and have stuck with lack of motivation,im hoping to kick it off again soon,looking to get below 16.


----------



## col (25 Aug 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I wish you the best of luck :-)



CheersIm planning on starting tomorrow.


----------



## Globalti (25 Aug 2008)

When I used to do Polaris events I used to use 1.8" or 1.6" commuter tyres pumped up really hard. Less comfortable but much faster, especially on the inevitable tarmac sections.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2008)

OK, I've ended up with _Schwalbe Land Cruisers 26" 1.75_'s. Am yet to take the bike for a test spin but just the feel of the tyres tells me I'm in for a treat. 

I find it strange that the tyres have front and rear rotational arrows as my previous _Halfrauds_ ones were Uni directional. Then again I'll never be venturing into that vultures lair again!!! 

I also got two Raleigh inner tubes. My god they make my originals feel like balloon rubber. Right off for a test ride soon.

I'll keep you posted (if anyone is interested ;-) )

Dave S


----------



## col (26 Aug 2008)

Angelfishsolo said:


> OK, I've ended up with _Schwalbe Land Cruisers 26" 1.75_'s. Am yet to take the bike for a test spin but just the feel of the tyres tells me I'm in for a treat.
> 
> I find it strange that the tyres have front and rear rotational arrows as my previous _Halfrauds_ ones were Uni directional. Then again I'll never be venturing into that vultures lair again!!!
> 
> ...




I think quite a few of us will be interested Angelfishsolo,i can remember when i got my slicks to replace the knobblies,and what a difference it made,hope you enjoy the difference as much as i did.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2008)

Thank you very much indeed. 



col said:


> I think quite a few of us will be interested Angelfishsolo,i can remember when i got my slicks to replace the knobblies,and what a difference it made,hope you enjoy the difference as much as i did.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 Aug 2008)

Well I've just come back from my 1st test ride with the newly fitted Schwalbe Land Cruiser 26" 175's and OMG what a difference. 

*Downside* - Took me a while to get used to slimmer tyers and they are so quiet my squeaky breaks sound that much louder. 

*Upside* - So much quieter, smoother, grippier. I actually made a point of stopping at the bike shop and thanking the owner for his assistance in their choice.

Have a much longer run planned for Thursday AM so will hopefully have more feedback then.


----------

